# Appendix removal: anyone had theirs out ?



## SS2 (May 2, 2010)

I'm just out of hospital after my appendix went a metaphorical pear shape last Tuesday and was whipped out on Thursday. Anyone else had this done and, if so, how long were you banned from golf ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2010)

Get Well Soon

Dr Fragger says " if you have had Keyhole surgery, then you may well be Ok after 2 or 3 weeks

However if you have been opened up like a kipper, then 6 to 8 weeks."

Dr Fragger is available for Gynecological Examinations


----------



## Twire (May 2, 2010)

I had mine out in the first week of January this year. Played golf middle of February and was back in hospital with suspected scar tissue tear. I'd give it at least 10-12 weeks. Major stomach surgery takes a long time to heal.


----------



## Twire (May 2, 2010)

Get Well Soon

Dr Fragger says " if you have had Keyhole surgery, then you may well be Ok after 2 or 3 weeks

However if you have been opened up like a kipper, then 6 to 8 weeks."

Dr Fragger is available for Gynecological Examinations
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I went for the Kipper option, as mine had perforated.


----------



## vig (May 2, 2010)

had mine out in 78.
Out on the piss on a Friday night, curry, woke up at 5am on the Sat morning, doubled up, thought it was the curry.

Apendix out at 8.30, out of hospital on the Tuesday, played football 10 days later......



back in hospital, tore something, was 3 weeks before i was something like.  Yes I was stupid   

Just give it a couple of weeks at least. ask the doc


----------



## Ethan (May 2, 2010)

Dr Fragger is available for Gynecological Examinations
		
Click to expand...

Dr Phil. I know someone who will perform that gynae examination on you anytime you want.

*You* may be out of the game for a while after, though.


----------



## Bobirdie (May 2, 2010)

Had mines out when i was 16 and the doc reccomended me to miss golf for minimum of 4 months


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2010)

Dr Fragger is available for Gynecological Examinations
		
Click to expand...

Dr Phil. I know someone who will perform that gynae examination on you anytime you want.

*You* may be out of the game for a while after, though.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should have been more specific

i dont want anyone to get the wrong idea

Fragger


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2010)

Had mine done in '73.

Didn't know what golf was then..........


----------



## SS2 (May 2, 2010)

Get Well Soon

Dr Fragger says " if you have had Keyhole surgery, then you may well be Ok after 2 or 3 weeks

However if you have been opened up like a kipper, then 6 to 8 weeks."

Dr Fragger is available for Gynecological Examinations
		
Click to expand...

Kipper method, I'm afraid. The nurse said "Och, sonny, we dinnae do keyhole 'n' tha in Glesga."

I reckon 5 weeks minimum because it seems like lots of people end up damaging their wound by getting back in the groove too early.



As for the "Gynae Offer": Fragster, I thought you were an IT guy and for that reason I shall politely decline.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2010)

Im Versatile

Dr Fraggerstein


----------



## DCB (May 5, 2010)

You'll be ready for Goswick.......just  

Take care my good man and do what the doctor tells you to do


----------



## SS2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Back playing a week ago, 7 weeks after the appendicectomy. Then, for some unknown reason, decided to play in last Saturday's medal:

1st: 4 putts
2nd: Out of bounds
3rd: Lost ball
4th: Hit the ball twice during one shot.
..
+13 after 4 holes, 
..
..
finished at +28. Net 85.

Decided to play again last night and was +24 for 14 holes.

Oh dear, back to square one. Still, at least the wound isn't causing me too much pain. Thanks for the advice about giving it a bit of time.

Only 4 months to get my game back in shape for Goswick v England !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2010)

Dr Fragger says " if you have been opened up like a kipper, then 6 to 8 weeks."
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Back

Looks like Dr Fragger was spot on with his diagnosis about recovery time.

Dont worry, the game will come back

Dr Fraggerstein


----------



## JustOne (Jun 22, 2010)

Back playing a week ago, 7 weeks after the appendicectomy. Then, for some unknown reason, decided to play in last Saturday's medal:

1st: 4 putts
2nd: Out of bounds
3rd: Lost ball
4th: Hit the ball twice during one shot.
..
+13 after 4 holes, 
..
..
finished at +28. Net 85.

Decided to play again last night and was +24 for 14 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like they might have amputated your swing   

...potential for a legal claim?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2010)

I had mine out in 1989. And again in 1991.
Harry is now 21, Lydia 19


----------



## JustOne (Jun 22, 2010)

I had mine out in 1989. And again in 1991.
Harry is now 21, Lydia 19
		
Click to expand...

That little flap of skin between your legs isn't your appendix, however in your case it might aswell be!


----------



## StuartD (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like they might have amputated your swing   

...potential for a legal claim?  

Click to expand...

Possibly.

But when they take is old swing in as evidence he won't get that much


----------

